# Very Sore and Tender Boobies...



## bexy (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok, don't laugh.

But really, they are killing me. Even a hug or lying on my side is agony. It has been like this for about 10 days. The pain goes from a constant ache to a stabbing pain back to a constant ache again.

There's no discolouration or lumps that I can see. They do feel a little swollen though.

I know there are 2 possible reasons. One being my period which is due any day now really, well actually it was due about 3-4 days ago. But they never, ever get this tender around my period. 

Obviously I know that pregnancy is another possible cause, so I am going to look into that, but is there anything else that anyone knows of that could cause this?

Or anything anyone can recommend to relieve it?

Thanks giries.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 5, 2008)

I am not sure Bex, but my boobs have also been very tender and itchy also in the last few weeks.

Anybody got any idea for the both of us?

Sorry I couldn't help Bex.


----------



## bexy (Nov 5, 2008)

I've been googling like mad and all you get is a) period or b) pregnant....no advice on how to relieve the pain or what could be causing it!! And the internet is supposed to be full of information lol


----------



## Shosh (Nov 5, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> I've been googling like mad and all you get is a) period or b) pregnant....no advice on how to relieve the pain or what could be causing it!! And the internet is supposed to be full of information lol



Lol! I have heard of having itchy hands when you are coming into money, but itchy boobs?

My boobs have been tender for a while. Could be hormonal, not sure.


----------



## bexy (Nov 5, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Lol! I have heard of having itchy hands when you are coming into money, but itchy boobs?
> 
> My boobs have been tender for a while. Could be hormonal, not sure.



Well...maybe instead of coming into money, you're going to be coming into some bra's?


----------



## Cors (Nov 5, 2008)

Umm random growth spurt maybe? 

Are you on birth control? I recall you talking about implants a while ago. Common side effect when you start, but it could be a sudden, random reaction. I reacted quite badly to Microgynon - boobs were perpetually swollen and it didn't go away until I stopped. I am on Yasmin now and usual period boob tenderness is so much more manageable. 

I do find that the tenderness gets worse if my period is late. Don't have an explanation for it though. Are you bloated elsewhere too, or cramping? I usually start on my menstrual painkillers early - they seem to alleviate the discomfort or at least dull the pain. I find that wearing my non-wired sports bras (I get them in one size bigger than usual) the most soothing for my swollen boobs.


----------



## bexy (Nov 5, 2008)

Cors said:


> Umm random growth spurt maybe?
> 
> Are you on birth control? I recall you talking about implants a while ago. Common side effect when you start, but it could be a sudden, random reaction. I reacted quite badly to Microgynon - boobs were perpetually swollen and it didn't go away until I stopped. I am on Yasmin now and usual period boob tenderness is so much more manageable.
> 
> I do find that the tenderness gets worse if my period is late. Don't have an explanation for it though. Are you bloated elsewhere too, or cramping? I usually start on my menstrual painkillers early - they seem to alleviate the discomfort or at least dull the pain. I find that wearing my non-wired sports bras (I get them in one size bigger than usual) the most soothing for my swollen boobs.




I had the implant taken out some time ago, and am not using any hormonal sort of contraception at present, just condoms. I've been popping painkillers, but they are having no effect whatsoever


----------



## Shosh (Nov 5, 2008)

Cors said:


> Umm random growth spurt maybe?
> 
> Are you on birth control? I recall you talking about implants a while ago. Common side effect when you start, but it could be a sudden, random reaction. I reacted quite badly to Microgynon - boobs were perpetually swollen and it didn't go away until I stopped. I am on Yasmin now and usual period boob tenderness is so much more manageable.
> 
> I do find that the tenderness gets worse if my period is late. Don't have an explanation for it though. Are you bloated elsewhere too, or cramping? I usually start on my menstrual painkillers early - they seem to alleviate the discomfort or at least dull the pain. I find that wearing my non-wired sports bras (I get them in one size bigger than usual) the most soothing for my swollen boobs.




Ah yes Cors. Maybe it is the birth control I am taking. Thanks Professor. I shall ask my doctor about that.:bow:


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 5, 2008)

go to the doctor!


----------



## bexy (Nov 5, 2008)

succubus_dxb said:


> go to the doctor!



Lol I am going to....but I am away from home for a few days and just wondered if anyone here had any words of advice on how to ease the pain or what it could be, till I get back to see my doc.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 5, 2008)

lol ok, Ponstan usually helps me for 'lady' pains. lol. but please, always go to the doctor when it comes to things like this!


----------



## Red (Nov 5, 2008)

New bra with some sort of lycra/elastic that could be causing you grief or pregnancy spring to mind.


Either way - Doctors now, young lady.


----------



## shazz2602 (Nov 5, 2008)

When i am due on i get terrible pains in my breasts especially my left one, but once ive come on i am fine and it goes away. 
I was on the pill and its only been like it since i was on the pill. I looked up if it happens to other women and it does apparently its normal to get pains in your breasts when your about to come on, maybe for you its longer than normal all i can suggest if like the others seeing your doctor.
I know when it happens to me even touching the quilt in the night hurts and i cant sleep on them nor can i touch them its harsh i know but hopefully for you it will be over soon!
good luck


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 5, 2008)

Bexy, have you or your doctor considered Fibrocystic Breast Disease? It causes benign but very very painful lumps in the breasts. My mother and I both have it, although it eases up with age. A former colleague of mine had it and the slightest pressure would bring her to tears; she was once in a taxi that hit a pothole and she told me the jarring motion of hitting the pothole actually made her gasp out loud because the pain was that bad.

You said you have not seen lumps, have you done a self exam to possibly feel some? Also at your age, your breast tissue is probably fairly dense and you might miss one.

The condition is totally benign, it just causes a lot of pain and typically flairs up pre-menstruation.


----------



## bexy (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who has replied. As I am away from home at the minute all I can do is wait till I get home and see my doctor. The pain is so bad that breathing in and out is hurting 

Red, I haven't gotten any new bras recently....so I just dunno lol!!




LoveBHMS said:


> Bexy, have you or your doctor considered Fibrocystic Breast Disease? It causes benign but very very painful lumps in the breasts. My mother and I both have it, although it eases up with age. A former colleague of mine had it and the slightest pressure would bring her to tears; she was once in a taxi that hit a pothole and she told me the jarring motion of hitting the pothole actually made her gasp out loud because the pain was that bad.
> 
> You said you have not seen lumps, have you done a self exam to possibly feel some? Also at your age, your breast tissue is probably fairly dense and you might miss one.
> 
> The condition is totally benign, it just causes a lot of pain and typically flairs up pre-menstruation.



The pothole story sound exactly how my pain is. Is there treatment for this condition? Like I say I haven't noticed any lumps, and I have been checking my breasts, but they do feel swollen.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Nov 5, 2008)

I use to have fibrocystic breast. The advice my doctor gave me was, 1) stop all caffeine,no coffee,no tea and no chocolate. 2) take a warm moist towel and lay across them as it seems to relive some of the soreness. 3) make sure your bra is a good one and it fits tight,don't know why that works but it did for me.

Just a FYI when you hit menopause your breast do not hurt like that any more..YAY!!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 5, 2008)

BubbleButtBabe's advice is everything I've heard about treating it.

I think fibrocystic would mean you would for certain have lumps, but I don't know 100%.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Nov 5, 2008)

They make some sort of hormone creme for women to rub on your breasts when they get tender like that. I think it is an estrogen creme. Sometimes they will just hurt. Like some women have cramps, some don't. Mine used to hurt a lot like that but rarely now.


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 5, 2008)

I used to have that problem as part of my usual monthly PMS symptoms.

I was told that taking evening primrose oil would help. and for me, it has. I take 2 1000 mg gelcaps a day. one early, one late. haven't had the soreness problem ever since, and that's been a few years now. 

so, something to look into for sure.
Tracy


----------



## Sandie S-R (Nov 5, 2008)

Bexy - try warm moist towels. Wet a towel lightly. Wring it out. Pop it in the microwave for a short time. Wrap around chest (without bra) sit back and enjoy the warmth. It should relieve some of the aching and soreness. 

I definitely recommend a check up at the Doc, however.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 5, 2008)

I got really sore boobs very early in both pregnancies and i used warm moist towels over them and it helped a little bit


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 5, 2008)

So this is gonna sound like I'm asking creepy questions, but it's just the nursing student in me.

Are they red or warm at all?
Any red streaks?
Does one hurt more than the other?
Does the pain get worse with any sort of activity?
Any sort of drainage?

Just from reading your original post, the first things to come to mind were pregnancy, mastitis, or fibrocystic breast disease (good call, LovesBHMS).

But yeah- get yourself to a dr when you get home... and keep us posted.


----------



## bexy (Nov 6, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> So this is gonna sound like I'm asking creepy questions, but it's just the nursing student in me.
> 
> Are they red or warm at all?
> Any red streaks?
> ...



Are they red or warm at all? *Nope*
Any red streaks? *Nope*
Does one hurt more than the other?* Ocassionally, but nothing too noticeable, more so if I have been laying on one side really.*
Does the pain get worse with any sort of activity? *Yes, moving!! Lol! They are so sore to touch that even get dressed makes the pain worse, and then it throbs for a while.*
Any sort of drainage? *Nope*


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 6, 2008)

Buy a home pregnancy test.


----------



## bexy (Nov 7, 2008)

missaf said:


> Do you sleep with a bra, Bexy? Or does a bra help the pain during the day?



I don't wear a bra to bed, ever. The pain does get worse when I take my bra off. 



TraciJo67 said:


> Buy a home pregnancy test.



I think I will just to be on the safe side...


----------



## pinuptami (Nov 7, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Are they red or warm at all? *Nope*
> Any red streaks? *Nope*
> Does one hurt more than the other?* Ocassionally, but nothing too noticeable, more so if I have been laying on one side really.*
> Does the pain get worse with any sort of activity? *Yes, moving!! Lol! They are so sore to touch that even get dressed makes the pain worse, and then it throbs for a while.*
> Any sort of drainage? *Nope*



Well, hopefully since you aren't red or warm or having streaks, it's not inflammatory breast cancer. I can't be certain, but it seems likely that it's not. And that's good news! As far as what else it could be, my birth control makes mine tender on occasion, but you stated that you went off yours.

Sorry I can't be of more help, but I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Nov 8, 2008)

I am waiting to hear a reply of what Bexy did or did not try! Also update on her Dr.'s appointment..


----------



## olwen (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm interested in hearing Bexy's update too. I've had random pains in both breasts at different times and after mammograms and ultrasounds and biopsies I was told they were benign cysts that would go away on their own and they have. Once or twice I could feel a pain but not feel any lumps.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Nov 8, 2008)

well I for one Bexy, while using the NuvaRing had no problems with em. But once I stopped it, wowwwww.. pain. Intense pain for weeks- the pain started about 2 to 3 weeks after I stopped and continued for about 3 weeks growing steadily worse till I just woke up one morning and the pain was gone.
Soo.. I hope you give us some updates soon!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 8, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> Bexy, have you or your doctor considered Fibrocystic Breast Disease? It causes benign but very very painful lumps in the breasts. My mother and I both have it, although it eases up with age. A former colleague of mine had it and the slightest pressure would bring her to tears; she was once in a taxi that hit a pothole and she told me the jarring motion of hitting the pothole actually made her gasp out loud because the pain was that bad.
> 
> You said you have not seen lumps, have you done a self exam to possibly feel some? Also at your age, your breast tissue is probably fairly dense and you might miss one.
> 
> The condition is totally benign, it just causes a lot of pain and typically flairs up pre-menstruation.





BubbleButtBabe said:


> I use to have fibrocystic breast. The advice my doctor gave me was, 1) stop all caffeine,no coffee,no tea and no chocolate. 2) take a warm moist towel and lay across them as it seems to relive some of the soreness. 3) make sure your bra is a good one and it fits tight,don't know why that works but it did for me.
> 
> Just a FYI when you hit menopause your breast do not hurt like that any more..YAY!!




I have fibrocystic breast disease myself- I have been told caffeine aggravates it (I am a massive caffeine junkie) but the doctor also told me that taking vitamin e supplements help. They do......

Easing off caffeine and vitamin e.....though personally i am wondering if Bex is preggers.


----------



## bexy (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi folks

The only update so far is that I have just returned home from my trip to England this evening, and have a doctors appt for Thursday morning.
The pain is still there, in fact a little worse. My cat jumped on me and it felt like I had been shot and winded.
I've just been taking paracetamol and using warmth to help with the pain.

Will let you know on Thursday what happens.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Nov 11, 2008)

Hmmm if it has been going on for this long it sounds like you might be preggers! Usually fibro just last a few days and the warm towels help ease the pain.Or at least mine did. It was like PMS and the pain would stop the day I started. Never more then 4 days at the most.

Good lucky Bexy I hope the Dr has good news for you!


----------



## phatfatgirl (Nov 17, 2008)

lol still waiting with baited breath bexy...
<~~~~~~~~ right here in case u didn't see me.


----------



## bexy (Nov 17, 2008)

Well pretty much all I can tell you so far is its being looked into...wish I could tell you more lol!


----------



## phatfatgirl (Nov 17, 2008)

Hope i didn't sound like i was pushing or probbing too much.. lol
I'm just with the others in thinking u may have a lil surprise/blessing in 9 mos.  lol


----------



## bexy (Nov 17, 2008)

phatfatgirl said:


> Hope i didn't sound like i was pushing or probbing too much.. lol
> I'm just with the others in thinking u may have a lil surprise/blessing in 9 mos.  lol



Don't worry about that I am just glad everyone is interested in me  Makes me feel special! When I know more my Dims peeps will know too  xx


----------



## Just_Jen (Nov 23, 2008)

awwww bexxy how are the boobs?! *cuddles* that sounds awful, must be really hard dealing with that  have you found out what it is yet! Heres to hoping it's nothing serious! xxx


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 11, 2009)

I had to bump this and say I'm so glad there was such a happy ending to this thread.  lol


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 11, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Buy a home pregnancy test.



Yeah, and I have to gloat a bit coz I was right


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 11, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Yeah, and I have to gloat a bit coz I was right




me, too 


neener neener


----------



## bexy (Jan 11, 2009)

Hahaha!! Why do you think I let this thread die, so you two couldn't gloat lol 

I'm over the moon though so its all good, you can gloat away!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 11, 2009)

Congratulations Bexy- I am so happy for you and George.

Your lives are about to change....for the better


----------



## olwen (Jan 11, 2009)

Wait, did I miss something? What was the happy ending? What did the doc say?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 11, 2009)

Check the "Recent Picture of your Womb" thread in the lounge, Olwen. Or Bexy's sig. She's expecting.


----------



## olwen (Jan 11, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Check the "Recent Picture of your Womb" thread in the lounge, Olwen. Or Bexy's sig. She's expecting.



:doh::doh::doh::doh: Hello, my name is Stupid. Durh. 

Oh wow, that's wonderful Bexy. Congrats.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 11, 2009)

olwen said:


> :doh::doh::doh::doh: Hello, my name is Stupid. Durh.
> 
> Oh wow, that's wonderful Bexy. Congrats.



Oh and it's WOMB....not wound


----------



## olwen (Jan 11, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh and it's WOMB....not wound



Yep, I deserve that. LOL.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 11, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> Hahaha!! Why do you think I let this thread die, so you two couldn't gloat lol
> 
> I'm over the moon though so its all good, you can gloat away!!



I took one look at those great big plumped up hoonders of yours, and I just knew  I'm psychic that way.

Also thrilled for you & George. Parenthood will change you in deeply profound & humbling ways. Welcome to the club (to be!).


----------

